# Ever wonder what Uncle Sam's middle finger would look like?



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

Kinda looks like Uncle Sam's...something else


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

"_If a tree falls in the forest and no one is around to hear it... " _NO WAIT_!_

Rather, if a thread appears in a forum with a pic touting American resiliency rising from the ashes of the WTC Towers, would anyone be around to see it?

Yup, and apparently grizzlybears shit in more places than just the woods.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I wouldn't call him Liberal, but kind of trollish... barely. Anyone can disagree here, just remember the whole heat/kitchen thing.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

mtc said:


> He's a troll... yellow bellied dickless Liberal troll... who seems to think the world owes him and explanation because he says so.
> 
> If I didn't know better, I'd say it was Joe "dickless liar" Beaudette.


You don't really know what a liberal is, do ya?


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

A join date of yesterday and almost forty-posts-deep already...

"The trouble with [new member's] is that [they] lack the power of conversation,
but not the power of speech."

~ _George Bernard Shaw_


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

GARDA said:


> A join date of yesterday and almost forty-posts-deep already...
> 
> "The trouble with [new member's] is that [they] lack the power of conversation,
> but not the power of speech."
> ...


Yeah I'm a prolific typer with too much time on his hands for a bit due to an injury, sorry bout that!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

they still pick'n on ya Grizz ?

think dusting off the plans for the original twin towers and building them in the exact same spot would have been the ultimate FU to the ********. i miss those towers. they were the dominate feture on NYC skyline. although anythings better than the big hole in the ground.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

grizzlybear said:


> Yeah I'm a prolific typer with too much time on his hands for a bit _*due to an injury*_, sorry bout that!


Okay then, with that info it appears I must be more direct... Are you out on a mental injury?
If not, then why is it that when you saw my photo of the new WTC / Freedom Tower in NY
you responded by saying that it looks like what you thought it looked like?

The 9/11 anniversary is upon us, and my post clearly wasn't looking for such a sophomoric response.

With all new MassCops members,
some contribute wherever they go;
and others whenever they go...

Which one do you want to be?


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

GARDA said:


> Okay then, with that info it appears I must be more direct... Are you out on a mental injury?
> If not, then why is it that when you saw my photo of the new WTC / Freedom Tower in NY
> you responded by saying that it looks like what you thought it looked like?
> 
> ...


Eh, I made a joke. Lighten up hoss.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

grizzlybear said:


> Eh, I made a joke. Lighten up hoss.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

grizzlybear said:


> Yeah I'm a prolific typer with too much time on his hands for a bit due to an injury, sorry bout that!


I really was going to ignore you, but before I do I have to ask what is your agenda? You seriously have nothing better to do with your time? There are a lot of people on this site who have been laid up due to injury or illness from time to time, myself included. I don't think any of us have managed to put up 40 posts in a day. The only people who I would say come close to 40 posts a day are the ones who post the news articles, but at least they're contributing something to the discussion.

I don't know maybe it's the meds you're on for your injury, but your posts especially your first post in this thread contribute nothing to the conversation. If you can't see that your juvenile comment concerning what you saw in that picture is ignorant and offensive and that you shit on every person who was killed or injured on 9/11 and their families; then, you're just a sad, nasty, ignorant person.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> I really was going to ignore you, but before I do I have to ask what is your agenda? You seriously have nothing better to do with your time? There are a lot of people on this site who have been laid up due to injury or illness from time to time, myself included. I don't think any of us have managed to put up 40 posts in a day. The only people who I would say come close to 40 posts a day are the ones who post the news articles, but at least they're contributing something to the discussion.
> 
> I don't know maybe it's the meds you're on for your injury, but your posts especially your first post in this thread contribute nothing to the conversation. If you can't see that your juvenile comment concerning what you saw in that picture is ignorant and offensive and that you shit on every person who was killed or injured on 9/11 and their families; then, you're just a sad, nasty, ignorant person.


I don't have an agenda just because I type faster and more often than people on here.

My posts contribute everything to the conversation, maybe not in this thread but every other one has. If not, why is everyone trying to prove they're right to me then?

A joke about the look of the new tower isn't offensive at all to 9/11 victims and families, it has nothing to do with them.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

All I can say in response to that is thank God for the ignore button. I have better things to do with my time that argue with an idiot. If you think that "joke" as you call it has nothing to do with the victims and their families than you're beyond stupid. What's next, you want to "joke" and shit on any other memorials? Don't bother responding, the aforementioned ignore feature has already been applied.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm sorry I didn't realize calling it a middle finger was somehow the classy and respectful option.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

1 day to go until anniversary, and for some reason it feels finally over. Not in a bad way, but all the memorial bullshit the last few years has completely left out the fact that while every one else ran out FDNY, NYPD,PAPD,NYSCO, DSNY, FBI, USSS, DEA and everyone else who responded went in. It was the best of man in the worst of conditions. I can not thank you guys who came down afterward to help enough. BPD, BFD, BEMS, MSP and everyone else, thank you. The sad fact is that it is now just a memory. It is over. I will still wear my special tie and flag pin tommorow, and we will all be on edge, but it is somewhat of a relief that it is not as hyped up this year. I can't explain why, just that it is. Hey Bin Laden, go fuck yourself, we won you dirty prick!!!!


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

grizzlybear said:


> I'm sorry I didn't realize calling it a middle finger was somehow the classy and respectful option.


If you can't see that your comparison of the NEW WTC to what you likened it to, was off-track, while conceding that your previous posts* "*_contribute everything to the conversation_*, maybe not in this thread but every other one has"  ... *then perhaps you'd be able to recognize the intent of suggesting that the raising of the Freedom Tower is akin to flipping-off our enemies who knocked-down the North and South Towers in 2001?

Either way, I have no desire to battle wits with the unarmed.
Good Luck on your road to a healthy and speedy recovery.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

I get it now, same people that booed Ron Paul for speaking the truth as to why 9/11 happened.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Dude please keep politics out of this for crying out loud. Some people were offended by your post, intentional or not. Apologize and move on.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

He's "out on injury" and "types faster than more often than people here". Sounds about like some jerkoff reporter looking to flame up the masses for his/her/it's "big" news story.

Are you serious, you type faster than most here? We ALL type daily, but not more than a reporter. And your injury claim smells like an excuse to hang around here quite a bit. Did you get the OK from under your editor's desk to stay online all day?

As for your "big" news story, I'll be sure to line the birdcage with it.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

Context is needed, I probably don't type faster than everyone here but I was told my post count was for too high for 24 hours. The only reason that must be high is because I type too fast.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

No you type nothing but dribble and your useless crap, I guess my post
count is to high for an old time member, I will have to slow down.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

kwflatbed said:


> No you type nothing but dribble and your useless crap, I guess my post
> count is to high for an old time member, I will have to slow down.


Dribble to you maybe. Are you saying I should post less because you say so?

I don't deal with being told what to do kindly, friend.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Then deal with this take your phone and stick it where the sun doesn't shine,
take your computer and throw it in the shitter, thats all it's good for, and you and your posts can go straight to hell.

*Now Deal With That !!!!!*


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

kwflatbed said:


> Then deal with this take your phone and stick it where the sun doesn't shine,
> take your computer and throw it in the shitter, thats all it's good for, and you and your posts can go straight to hell.
> 
> *Now Deal With That !!!!!*


You think you're so tough huh? You can't deal with what I say so you get personal? It's sad.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Tough Enough To Kick Your Ass*


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

Good to know, internet tough guy!


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Gigglybear is just an occupier with no place to occupy.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

Meat Eater said:


> Gigglybear is just an occupier with no place to occupy.


Too old and got no time for occupying anything but maybe the toilet.

People call me a troll huh? This guy's the definition.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Griz, are you on the job somewhere?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Tuna said:


> Griz, are you on the job somewhere?


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

No Tuna he's out hurt. He's got carpal tunnel syndrome and has failing eye sight. I wonder how that happened.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Just wondering if he / she is known.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

_"Time is passing. Yet, for the United States of America,_
_There will be no forgetting September the 11th._
_We will remember every rescuer who died in honor._
_We will remember every family that lives in grief._
_We will remember the fire and ash, the last phone calls,_
_the funerals of the children."_

President George W. Bush, November 11, 2001


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

grizzlybear said:


> I don't deal with being told what to do kindly, friend.


Why hasn't this annoying piece of shit been banned yet?

I'm having flashbacks. . . .


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Jeepy said:


> Why hasn't this annoying piece of shit been banned yet?
> 
> I'm having flashbacks. . . .
> 
> View attachment 958


 I remember that A-hole


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He is gone !!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> He is gone !!


You're a meanie !


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

I love you, Harry!!! He gave you more crap than anyone, so good riddance!!


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Flatbed...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

USMCMP5811 tracked him down to a repeat IP that was used by ImperialGuard. He sent grizzlybear to go shit in the woods.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I had to do a search on him to recall his douchbaggery. He was here last September. It seems like he's going to be annual pain in the ass like the flu.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> I had to do a search on him to recall his douchbaggery. He was here last September. It seems like he's going to be annual pain in the ass like the flu.


Here's a link to his or her's 99 posts: http://www.masscops.com/search/2163963/ Just make sure you take a Dramamine before reading this crap.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> USMCMP5811 tracked him down to a repeat IP that was used by ImperialGuard. He sent grizzlybear to go shit in the woods.


 That's why I love you guys, you know computers. Christ I needed a 4 hr. block of instruction just to turn on my MDT


----------

